# Ungültiger Deskriptorindex



## PrinzMartin (5. Nov 2007)

Moin Moin

ich habe mir heute vorgenommen für Italienisch zu lernen ;-) also hab ich son paar Vokabeln in ne Access Datenbank geschrieben, dann hab ich mich gefragt was ich damit soll und beschlossen nen Java Vokabeltrainer zu schreiben ;-) 


```
ID-----Deutsch------Italienisch
1---------ich--------------io-----
2---------du--------------tu-----
```


so sieht die Datenbank im groben aus.



Da das meine erste Anwendung mit Datenbanken ist, und ich sowieso fast nicht mit Datenbanken arbeite, habe ich erst mal folgendes Testprgramm geschrieben, bei dem ich mir so alles möglich von verschiedenen Seiten zusammen geklickt habe.



```
import java.sql.*;

public class db_test
{

  public static void main(String[] args)
  {

    try
    {
      Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");

      String url = "jdbc:odbc:db_test";
      Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection(url);
      Statement stmt = con.createStatement();
      String sql = "SELECT Deutsch FROM Vokabeln";
      ResultSet rst = stmt.executeQuery(sql);
      System.out.println(rst.getString(2));
    } catch (Exception e)
    {System.out.println(e);}
  }
}
```
Der Fehler liegt im "System.out.println(rst.getString(2));" wenn ich das Auskommentiere, gibt es keinen Fehler.

Die Exception ist folgende : java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver]Ung³ltiger Deskriptorindex



jetzt frage ich mich natürlich wie das kommt, da ich das so verstanden habe, dass die Spalte "Deutsch" ausgewährt wird und dann der Inhalt der 2. Zeile ausgegeben wird. Da steht ja was, und auch wenn ich 1 nehme dann geht es nicht naja ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen....


(und alles nur, damit ich in Italienisch besser werde ;-))

ich sag schon mal

grazie in anticipo


----------



## The_S (6. Nov 2007)

Du musst mit rs.next() auf den 1. Datensatz springen bevor du ihn abfragst.


----------



## PrinzMartin (6. Nov 2007)

perfekt danke sehr ich machs jetzt mit rs.absolute(x); aber an sich ist das ja das egal.

ich hatte das get String ganz falsch verstanden. ich dachte, das würde den String aus der Zeile hohlen die ich darin angebe... aber jetzt hab ich es kapiert und ich kann weiter Italienisch machen ;-)


mille grazie


----------

